# Wolfwood Moves To The Dark Side



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I figured I would post this as a separate thread in the Forum it fits in best so the topic didn't get lost. If you've been following *egregg57*'s "_Hey Wolfie_" thread, then you know this stuff already....but, if not - - well - - here you go!

There are those who say that the world will end in 2012. I don't think so. 2011 may be the time!! Wolfwood has, indeed, gone to the Dark Side and become an SOB. At least, we will on Saturday. Yes, it's true, we are about to earn the name we have both been referred to for many years!!! We NEVER thought this would happen and we tried really hard for it NOT to. We've loved both of our Outbacks and we've been VERY happy with their quality. Puff I got us into this RVing thing, resulting in, among other things, our involvement here and connections we never would have made before. Both campers took us many, many miles across this continent. We started by looking at the Outback 5'er....and talking to few Outbackers who have it. We really thought that THAT was what we were going to do.

Then reality hit - - BIG TIME! We discovered that we could actually find a 5'er that matched well with the Tundra, with a layout that we liked as much as the Outback....and for less money but as high (or higher) quality as the Outback....AND we got to stay with the dealer who has been soooooo very good to us over the last 6 years. This time around this dealer (Campers Inn of Kingston) REALLY went to bat for us on this. They gave us full RETAIL value for Puff II (I don't expect we'd get that if WE sold it!), they sharpened (and RE-sharpened) their pencils on the pricing for the 5'er, AND they worked with the financing institution until they both got to the number we could all live with. They sold the 1st Puff in 5 days and , this time, the Sales Manager told us he WANTED Puff II (I presume he has a buyer lined up already) and the final ##s would be better WITH a trade ....







We ABSOLUTELY could not ask for more.

We do the PDI on Saturday, Swap Puff II's tires & wheels with those on Puff III, and.....wait for the snow to melt so we can bring her home. We'll put air bags on Herself and the Hensley Arrow will be traded in on a Hensley 5th wheel hitch (with slide) - - so we'll end up paying only 1/2 price for the 5'er hitch. WHAT AN ADVENTURE!!!

*(more photos in my Gallery Album titled "Puff III"*


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats, one of our local dealers sells that brand and I've constantly been impressed with their build quality and floorplans. I've also got a lot of positive feedback from other Tundra owners on the Tundra forums about towing 5er's of that size. You gotta let me know how it goes, I would love to get a 5er ;-) Enjoy!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Congrats S.O.B. Good luck with the new rolling condo.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!

I'm sure you'll love it!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

congratulations! I am sure you will love a 5er... The added room is very nice.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Very very nice. Glad you got a good deal. ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY!!!!!!!

kevin


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

WOW!! Looks Awesome!!! CONGRATS!!!

Many happy miles, looks like a nice Unit!!

Whats next







dare i ask if a diesel truck







may be in your future









Can't wait to see it.... guess i will have to wait until August


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> WOW!! Looks Awesome!!! CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Many happy miles, looks like a nice Unit!!
> 
> ...


Give her a season. I predict the shopping starts after the Acadia rally!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> WOW!! Looks Awesome!!! CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Many happy miles, looks like a nice Unit!!
> 
> ...


Give her a season. I predict the shopping starts after the Acadia rally!








[/quote]















Think it will take that long?


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Our 282FE was SOOO looking forward to having a baby sister on the WolfWood Estate...

Just the same...enjoy the new 5th wheel. I know you will...

We didn't get out in February...and are having fits to go camping.

All the best


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations! Looks awesome!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> (clarkely, on 03 March 2011 - 08:38 AM,)
> WOW!! Looks Awesome!!! CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Many happy miles, looks like a nice Unit!!
> ...


*NOT A CHANCE! I love my Tundra and she'll handle this 5'er JUST FINE!!!







Of course, if Toyota comes out with a "next gen" bigger truck, then we may be talking*



Chuggs said:


> Our 282FE was SOOO looking forward to having a baby sister on the WolfWood Estate...
> 
> Just the same...enjoy the new 5th wheel. I know you will...
> 
> ...


*Chuggs, thanks for all the info & photos. Yeah, we were looking forward to the 282FE too...and then we found this one with all the benefits I've already mentioned. BUT......your 282FE should DEFINITELY consider the Wolfwood 5'er to be a little sister!! Well, OF COURSE she's 'different' .... she has different parents .... but that shouldn't preclude a long & happy friendship. I certainly do think they need a Play Date to get to know each other. So - - - when ya; gonna bring her up ?*


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

*Chuggs, thanks for all the info & photos. Yeah, we were looking forward to the 282FE too...and then we found this one with all the benefits I've already mentioned. BUT......your 282FE should DEFINITELY consider the Wolfwood 5'er to be a little sister!! Well, OF COURSE she's 'different' .... she has different parents .... but that shouldn't preclude a long & happy friendship. I certainly do think they need a Play Date to get to know each other. So - - - when ya; gonna bring her up ?*
[/quote]

So, if ya'll let them play together inevitably they're going to start comparing what they're made of...and we all know what happens when little girls start comparing what they're made of...can you say parent intervention?! haha!

So excited for you guys! A 5er is so much nicer than a bumper pull not just in room but the way it pulls. No more worrying about weight distribution bars, no more worrying about sway control, You'll love it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

TexanThompsons said:


> *Chuggs, thanks for all the info & photos. Yeah, we were looking forward to the 282FE too...and then we found this one with all the benefits I've already mentioned. BUT......your 282FE should DEFINITELY consider the Wolfwood 5'er to be a little sister!! Well, OF COURSE she's 'different' .... she has different parents .... but that shouldn't preclude a long & happy friendship. I certainly do think they need a Play Date to get to know each other. So - - - when ya; gonna bring her up ?*
> 
> So, if ya'll let them play together inevitably they're going to start comparing what they're made of...and we all know what happens when little girls start comparing what they're made of...can you say parent intervention?! haha!
> 
> So excited for you guys! A 5er is so much nicer than a bumper pull not just in room but the way it pulls. No more worrying about weight distribution bars, no more worrying about sway control, You'll love it.


We have found all their other claims to be true about the Hensley Arrow hitch, but I am definitely looking forward to clarifying/determining the truth regarding Hensley's claim that the Arrow hitch makes a bumper-pull tow like a 5'er.

As for "little girls comparing"....it's good that they know they're not alone in this world ...


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

wolfwood said:


> *NOT A CHANCE! I love my Tundra and she'll handle this 5'er JUST FINE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! It looks awesome. I can't wait to see how the weights pan out on the scale for your setup, and how she tows down the road compared to the Hensley setup. Our camping buddies have a Tundra double cab would eventually like a 5th wheel.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Of course I knew the 5er was in the cards but the SOB has come at a surprise. Although I can say that as long as you ladies are happy with your new PUFF them we are all happy for ya. Thought you definately fall for the 282, but it sounds like you got the unresisteable deal for a great trailer.

Cant wait to hear about the first trip and towing experience. I can tell you that you will never go back to a bumper tow.

Looking forward to seeing the PUFF III and share the yard with her.

Jim


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

wolfwood said:


> *Chuggs, thanks for all the info & photos. Yeah, we were looking forward to the 282FE too...and then we found this one with all the benefits I've already mentioned. BUT......your 282FE should DEFINITELY consider the Wolfwood 5'er to be a little sister!! Well, OF COURSE she's 'different' .... she has different parents .... but that shouldn't preclude a long & happy friendship. I certainly do think they need a Play Date to get to know each other. So - - - when ya; gonna bring her up ?*


Now that was very sweet!... Our 282FE would be honored! It'll be a while before we can get that far North...due to my working schedule --- but it's something we would very much enjoy doing someday.

Have a great time on PDI day. I hope you'll keep us all posted on how she tows and how comfortably she camps...








Lil' sis!! You're gonna love Wolfwood!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on a great looking setup! Hope you enjoy many happy miles together!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Chuggs said:


> *Chuggs, thanks for all the info & photos. Yeah, we were looking forward to the 282FE too...and then we found this one with all the benefits I've already mentioned. BUT......your 282FE should DEFINITELY consider the Wolfwood 5'er to be a little sister!! Well, OF COURSE she's 'different' .... she has different parents .... but that shouldn't preclude a long & happy friendship. I certainly do think they need a Play Date to get to know each other. So - - - when ya; gonna bring her up ?*


Now that was very sweet!... Our 282FE would be honored! It'll be a while before we can get that far North...due to my working schedule --- but it's something we would very much enjoy doing someday.

Have a great time on PDI day. I hope you'll keep us all posted on how she tows and how comfortably she camps...








Lil' sis!! You're gonna love Wolfwood!
[/quote]

Do I smell a rally!?


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Really nice! Many, many happy miles!!!


----------

